
FCC Chairman Still Receiving Threats - tomohawk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fcc-chairman-still-receiving-threats-over-net-neutrality-1528756697
======
asddgonionio
Should I believe him? I'm not sure. He has done nothing to stop the rampant
identity theft and fake comments on the FCC's website. He has lied repeatedly
in public. He clearly has no problem with lying for political gain, and
playing the victim to make net neutrality supporters look deranged would
clearly be to his benefit.

I don't doubt he's received death threats. A lot of people hate him and I'm
sure some of them would threaten him. But does he _actually_ fear for his
life? Maybe, but I won't take his word for it.

And the article is ridiculous. I won't hold that against Pai because he didn't
write it, but it's sure not doing him any favors.

~~~
vvanders
Let's not forget about him lying about the "DDoS"[1] that happened during the
comment period for Net Neutrality as well.

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/06/ajit-pais-fcc-
li...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/06/ajit-pais-fcc-lied-about-
ddos-attack-ex-chairs-statement-indicates/)

------
AdmiralAsshat
When he so openly and brazenly ignored the results of the American People's
overwhelming, bipartisan support for Net Neutrality in the repeal's request
for comment, you can't exactly be shocked that some citizens might be upset.
He's not exactly a hallmark example of being beholden to his constituents.

~~~
abnry
That may be, but legislation didn't pass in one of the houses, and he doesn't
deserve death threats. Nobody who isn't actively being violent deserves them.

------
scabarott
Woah. Haven't read the Wall St. journal in a while. Had no idea it had become
so fact-free and one sided. That basically read like a Fox News bulletin

*Just noticed it was on the opinion page, thankfully. But still.

~~~
lopmotr
Do the other news sources you use explain the disadvantages of net neutrality
or alternatives that could provide better results? If they present it in only
positive light, then they're one-sided too, you just don't notice because it'
the side you're already on. Even calling government regulation of the internet
"neutrality" is biased.

~~~
orev
Any societal debate is actually a long term conversation that plays out over
months and years, and in this case decades. It is incumbent on all parties to
at least respect the history of the debate and not just make up their own
rules and facts on any given day. Any news or other organization that do not
present it in a positive light are just blantantly ignoring that history, and
disrespecting the people and citizens who actually adhere to the principles of
reason and evicdence. It flies in the face of everything we are supposed to
stand for.

~~~
lopmotr
I thought one of America's principles was having a free market. Net neutrality
goes against that, no matter how many years of building support it's gained.
What if a better solution would be something like New Zealand has where the
owners of the physical cables to end customers are required to make them
available to competitors so that the ISPs are numerous and competitive but all
sharing the same cables. That eliminates the need for net neutrality. However,
it does kind of just push the competition problem back to the cables
themselves but that seems to be a simpler problem and the government has
stepped in and said "let's give everyone fiber to the door".

------
mankash666
This is reality of today's America - death threats against those you disagree
with.

The person!=policy. We may dislike Pai, but he's merely a pawn in a bigger
game of chess. Frankly, I don't think he has the option of not playing

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
The people getting death threats are not necessarily every member of Trump's
cabinet. Primarily they are:

\- Ajit Pai

\- Betsy DeVos

\- Scott Pruitt

As far as the first two go, these are not simply people with whom those who
make death threats disagree. These are individuals with the unchallenged power
to ruin people's lives. People with student loans who have been working _for
years_ in low-paying nonprofit or government service jobs under the assumption
that their loans may be forgiven are suddenly being told by Betsy DeVos that,
nah, we're not going to honor our end of the deal anymore. That can be
financially crippling, for life.

The internet is a way of life and a necessity for many people in the US. The
thought that Pai might cripple the average American's access to it is also an
assault on that way of life, if not their livelihood itself.

That's why death threats happen. I don't condone them, but you should
understand what motivates them. No one likes Rick Perry either, but as far as
I know he's not getting death threats or requires a 24-hour security detail,
because he's not making decisions that actively threaten people's financial
future or livelihoods.

~~~
dexen
Out of curiosity, where did the idea of student debts being likely to be
forgiven come from? AFAIK, the students loan were specifically designed to not
be easily shed; point in case, they don't get discharged through personal
bankruptcy.

~~~
cr1895
It's referring to Public Service Loan Forgiveness, which after ten years of
payments while employed in government or other specific jobs loans the
remainder of your loans can be forgiven.

A House bill proposed getting rid of it. I'm not sure tbh how that implicates
DeVos or what the current status is.

[https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/repay-loans/forgiveness-
cancell...](https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/repay-loans/forgiveness-
cancellation/public-service)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/06/house-gop-bill-could-
elimina...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/06/house-gop-bill-could-eliminate-
student-loan-forgiveness.html)

~~~
murph-almighty
Devos supports removal of the program and was likely instrumental in some of
the other modifications to education funding from the recent tax reform:
[https://www.studentdebtrelief.us/forgiveness/trump-
student-l...](https://www.studentdebtrelief.us/forgiveness/trump-student-loan-
forgiveness/)

------
b0sk
Awesome doublespeak byline. "As Ajit Pai liberates the Internet"

should be followed by "and gifts it to his corporate overlords"

~~~
redleggedfrog
It's on the opinion page, which is where such statements belong.

Don't take that as my agreeing with it, though.

------
craftyguy
I don't condone violent threats against folks like this, but his decision is a
threat to hundreds of millions of Americans, so I can't say I am surprised he
is going through this.

------
LeifCarrotson
Redirect link:
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/article...](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/fcc-
chairman-still-receiving-threats-over-net-neutrality-1528756697)

